# Rapido Logo



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

In another thread ( I think it was 'Your Motorhomes Today' involving snowy pics of your Motorhome on Wednesday after the overnight snow) , Ian-rapido raised a point about the Rapido badge shown in the piccy I'd posted of my snow covered van in the drive.

Ian commented that he noted I'd lost part of my badge as he had - I've taken a closer piccy and I think the triangular portion thats not coloured red is in fact part of the logo design ie its chrome plated as the rest of the badge

I'll direct Ian to this post for his comment

I'm sure there's a web page somewhere in the .fr domain that would verify this

See piccy below

Harry


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Brilliant close up Harry,

That is exactly what is missing from ours! I thought it had fallen off but I just found a pic of the van in the showroom where we bought it and when I zoomed in it was clearly missing.

I then wondered if there was anything there in the first place, handy as our neighbour has a Rapido so I had a look and he has the triangle bit. We also saw a Rapido at the local dealer and that also had the bit.

When I re looked at ours I could distinctly see a circle where there was glue.

I had a look quickly online and cant really see much but this pic that I found on google looks like it has the bit - 
http://imgcdn.adoosimg.com/291786c0f6d009f1a99ea9b521d9-2-4.jpg

Would be brilliant to hear from other Rapido owners.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Rapido logo*

Hi peeps, I've not mastered piccy posting yet but I've just braved sub zero temps to have a look at ours and its all red no white triangle.
Chris


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

I had a Rapido a couple of year ago. It came out the showroom all red. Then one day while washing the van I noticed that the same red bit had fallen off leaving my grill badge exactly the same as you have shown here. 

Of course, there is an outside chance that this is my old van (05 plated 7087F)


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

This is a common problem with the Rapido badge, the paint doesn't stick to the chrome. Our previous one was the same. I found a Humbrol enamel paint in the model shop near enough the same shade, and blew it in with my airbrush, after roughing up the chrome.
The one on our current MH seems OK at the minute, still got the paint just in case!!
Colin


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting replies,

I noticed on the newer vans that the red is painted on.

However on our late 2004 model the red stuff is like a red plastic that is glued to the metal. The glue must have failed and caused the bit to fall off.

Ian


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Well that answers it for me. One day I noticed the chrome triangle and thought the red bit had fallen of, then became unsure as to if it was always chrome. so now I know mine WAS all red and the bit DID fall off.
I wonder if Rapido do a replacement bit, after all they should if they are particular about their logo being displayed as designed.
If their logo falls to pieces, what about their vans :lol:


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi All

Mine is still all red, so as others have had bits falling off will need to keep an eye on it. I was very lucky as when I bought my MH privately it came with a spare badge (and a few other bits) so will be able to replace and repaint the old at leisure

Mal


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

B7gger!! Mine's missing too! Actually there's two bits missing.


----------



## Beetee (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine too....but not really bothered!!


----------



## campervanman (May 17, 2006)

*Rapido badge*

Hi all. Yep, mine has 'the red quarter' missing also. However, I believed the reason to be the fact that Rapido Wokingham suplied 'vans had it, but Brownhills supplied 'vans were easily I.D because they did not. Probably a load of rubbish on my part! Cheers.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Beetee said:


> Mine too....but not really bothered!!


Same here.
Gary


----------

